# I have a question about a 64 tempest. ??



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I recently took up a trade on a 1964 Pontiac Tempest 2 door Post . I was wondering how rare is a 4 speed manual in this car ? The guy I got it from told me the car came with the 4 speed originally, and looking at it , it looks original. The vin number reads 814F11448 . Thanks in advance. I'll try to post a pic of it on here later on ....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The VIN won't tell you if it came with a 4 speed but PHS docs from the VIN will. That should be your next thing to do. Send for the docs.
PHS Historic Services


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

alright i will do, thanks. Also on the top right corner of the data tag it reads 4-1 what does that mean ?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

projectszero said:


> alright i will do, thanks. Also on the top right corner of the data tag it reads 4-1 what does that mean ?


More experienced people can better answer this but my research is it's a Fischer Body number and it's original use isn't clearly known. We were recently discussing a tag that had 3-2 on it. Does the 3-2 mean tri power and the 4-1 indicate single 4 barrel ?? Not likely but it's fun to speculate. The PHS will show exactly how the car was built. The docs cost $50 but for another $15 you can have them faxed if you want the info quicker. Look forward to hearing what you have.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not too common then, and certainly not very common now. I would leave it as a Tempest and fix it up and enjoy it. The '64 coupes are light, tight, solid cars. Excellent base for performance mods with a total sleeper look. I vote for dog-dish hubcaps, stock paint, and a 455 under the scoopless hood!!! ( I'll bet it's that faded brown/fawn color they all seemed to be...even better!)


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

here's the 64 project i just got, someone put an ugly scoop on it . I don't know why they cut through the hood.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Excellent base for performance mods with a total sleeper look. ( I'll bet it's that faded brown/fawn color they all seemed to be...even better!)


:rofl: didn't see this one comin, did you Jeff.......:seeya:



projectszero said:


>


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAP! Straight upside the head. OW!!! It looks like a factory Marimba Red car....It's a really nice, almost contemporary dark reddish orange. Looks great on a '64. I'd leave it as-is, plug in a Deep Purple or AC/DC 8-track, and go burn some rubber!!!


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I know laugh it off guys,,,,, I don't care much for that hood either. I couldn't see how anyone could have the heart to tear up a hood like that. I'll be buying a new hood soon. Im also buying a 1967 Lemans tomorrow , I'll post pics of it tomorrow.... Yeah this 64 hauls A$$ .... It has a 326 with a mild cam and some hooker headers.... This thing burns rubber... Yeah by looking at it I think the original paint was a orange color.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My very first ride in a High-perf. Pontiac was back in the '70's....a high school buddy had a clapped out, '67 LeMans that sat like your Tempest, except it had slot mags and was jacked up more. It had a 326 with a cam, and hedman headers, and was a factory 4-speed , ralley dash car....manina turquoise in and out. He had AC/DC's "HIgh Voltage" cranked full blast, and we went on a powersliding, tire burning, banshee-wailing death ride. I was hooked. Within 6 months, I was doing the same thing in a '66 GTO!!! the '64 was rodded in the '70's....the side pipes, the scoop, the centerline type wheels....that car was upgraded by some "in the know"rodder of my very own generation!! A time capsule!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

projectszero said:


> I know laugh it off guys,,,,, I don't care much for that hood either. I couldn't see how anyone could have the heart to tear up a hood like that. I'll be buying a new hood soon. Im also buying a 1967 Lemans tomorrow , I'll post pics of it tomorrow.... Yeah this 64 hauls A$$ .... It has a 326 with a mild cam and some hooker headers.... This thing burns rubber... Yeah by looking at it I think the original paint was a orange color.


I wasn't laughing at your hood........I was laughing at Jeff's simultaneous comment about it being a brown sleeper... I kinda like the scoop but since it looks like a Mopar style and with the Plum Crazy Purple paint, it needs to go........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I wasn't laughing, either. Just reminiscing!! Actually, your car is a REALLY SOLID foundation for a restoration project. There was a '64 GTO coupe I saw in that color (Marimba Red or Canyon Copper, can't remember), and it had the factory spinner hubcaps, exhaust splitters, etc. and looked great. The potential of your car is high. Keep us posted. Not your fault that some long-haired, Cheech and Chong watching hack got to it first!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Not your fault that some long-haired, Cheech and Chong watching hack got to it first!!!


.....:rofl:.....


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I know,,,, the first thing I said when I saw the car was FU%! damn how could someone cut a hole in a hood . Even though I don't like it a lot of my buddies love it. It might have to stay that way up until I find another one. I just picked up a 67 lemans today and now I think I may be over my head with 2 projects, but I couldn't pass up the deal on this 67, no drive train, but I have my own 400 engine and tranny I'm gonna put in over the weekend. Here are a few pics I just took an hour ago.... Let me know what you guys think. Also here's a pic of my 72 oldsmobile I fixed up a year ago...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You sure have the knack up picking up straight, solid cars! Good going! Both will make very nice rides. Good luck on 'em.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice rubber on the Cutlass! :cheers


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the PHS on the 64 tempest today. Exterior color originally grenadier Red, Cameo Ivory. Interior originally a medium red. Engine 326 2 barrel. Transmission 4 spd M20 Wide Ratio. Axel 3.23


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! Believe it or not, I bet that ole girl is pretty quick!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great color and accessory options. Not common at all. I bet if it were restored to original, it would get way more attention than all the other "common" GTO's....I know I'D be all over it!!! A lot of '64's and '65's had PAINTED roofs, not vinyl. So, the Cameo Ivory might be a white painted roof. You'll find out when you get the PHS. What a neat car, and it looks like it fell into the RIGHT hands! Congrats.
PS: I've driven a few 4-speed 326 cars over the years, and they do indeed get with the program.


----------

